# Erfahrungen JRC Contact 2Man Bivy



## Rxbinhx (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich schon seit Längerem auf der Suche nach einem guten und günstigen Karpfenzelt bin - habe ich jetzt ein Angebot gefunden fuer das JRC Contact 2Man fuer 129 Euro.
Nun meine Fragen an euch:

Wie sieht es bei diesem Zelt mit der Qualität aus? Nähte Dicht? Langlebigkeit?

Gibt es in diesem Zelt eine massive Kondenswasserbildung? (mein altes glich morgens einer Tropfsteinhöhle)

Passen in dieses Zelt wirklich angenehm 2 Liegen oder ist der Platz doch sehr beengt?

Und natürlich eure Einschätzung - ist es zu empfehlen oder sollte ich lieber nach einem Anderen Ausschau halten?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

MfG


----------



## Jagst-Carp (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen JRC Contact 2Man Bivy*

für die preisklasse machst nix verkehrt, hab auch eins für Kurzansitze 2-3Tage geht das schon .Schwitzwasser hast halt ich lasse immer das Moskitofenster drinne dann gehts eigentlich ganz gut :vik:


----------



## Gemenie (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen JRC Contact 2Man Bivy*

ich habe zwar das WIWA-zelt aber gegen kondenzwasser habe ich immer einen kleinen eimer mit salz ,ca 1kg das zieht das wasser aus der luft hilft einigermassen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen JRC Contact 2Man Bivy*

kauf die nen winterskin dazu , für 2 liegen +tackel  wirds sehr eng.

für ein mann ist das teil top,steht der stuhl drin u.s.w.



bin mich am umschauen, nach nem grösserem bivi für mich und mein mädel


----------



## NickAdams (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen JRC Contact 2Man Bivy*

Für den Preis sicherlich nicht schlecht. Mich persönlich würden die fehlenden Seitenfenster in der Front stören. Nur ein Fenster in der Tür macht das Innere etwas dunkel. Beim Bivvy-Kauf lege ich immer Wert darauf, dass sowohl im Winterskin als auch in der Zeltfront Fenster sind - dann kann man wie folgt Schwitzwasser vermeiden: Seitenfenster am Zelt auf, Tür zu. Winterskin: Seitenfenster zu, Tür auf. Das lässt genug Luftzirkulation zu, um das Kondenswasser draußen zu halten. Trotzdem regnet es nicht rein.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Rxbinhx (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen JRC Contact 2Man Bivy*

also das Zelt muss nur fuer kurze Sessions von 2 oder 3 Tagen herhalten da es meine Arbeit meist nicht anders erlaubt :-/
Trotzdem möchte ich es in dieser Zeit doch recht komfortabel. Wenn meine Freundin und ich da ein wenig näher zusammenrücken müssen ist das nicht weiter schlimm - boxen und taschen kommen unter die Liegen - von daher reicht es mir wenn die 2 Liegen da rein passen.

Wisst ihr zufällig ob es für das Contact auch eine Front mit Klarsichtfenster gibt? Das faende ich naemlich momentan als einziges Manko an dem Zelt :-/
Ich würde gerne rausschauen ohne dass der Wind durch das Moskitofenster reinzieht

MfG


----------



## Rxbinhx (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: WIWA Fishing The Dome FS 2 Man*

Ich wollte nicht gleich einen neuen Thread aufmachen, daher frage ich erst nochmal hier.

Da die Firma WIWA-Fishing nicht so bekannt ist wie jetzt zum Beispiel JRC habe ich mich lange nicht für die Produkte nicht interessiert.
Jetzt bin ich auf Youtube allerdings auf das Video vom "Wiwa The Dome FS 2 Man Bivvy" gestoßen und das gefällt mir von anschauen her sehr gut.

- Ist die Verarbeitung dieses Zelts gut und könnt ihr mir es  empfehlen?

- Wie ist denn die Betreuung von Wiwa Fishing? Ich kaufe eigentlich immer beim Händler meines Vertrauens ein - aber der führt diese Zelte nicht von daher würde ich mich gerne richtig informieren vor einem Internetkauf.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen JRC Contact 2Man Bivy*

hier ist ein winterskin,damals hab ich keins gefunden

http://www.angel-domaene.de/JRC-Con....html?XTCsid=2a79dde0b41b81ad375b20609ed0b32b


----------



## RheinEinsteiger (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen JRC Contact 2Man Bivy*

Welches Zelt hast du dir nun geholt
Ich mochte auch ein Jrc Contact 2man kaufen
Jedoch weiss ich nicht wie es steht wenn ich mal die heringe nicht ganz rein krieg
ist es dann noch Stabil genug bei Wind oder besteht nur die Gefahr das es weg fliegt
denn ich könnte ja immer noch anstelle von heringen es an steine fest binden


----------



## Rxbinhx (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen JRC Contact 2Man Bivy*

Habe mir das JRC Contact 2 Man gekauft - habe dafür nur 100€ gezahlt - super Deal beim Händler meines Vertrauens.

Bis jetzt bin ich ganz zufrieden mit dem Zelt. Stürmen und Regenschauern hat es bis jetzt standgehalten.
Allerdings würde ich dir nicht raten das zelt ohne Heringe aufzubauen - es fliegt dir sonst davon. Die mitgelieferten Heringe bekommt man recht gut in den Boden - auch bei hartem Boden welcher nach wenigen Zentimetern in Kies endet.

Allerdings passt bei mir das Klarsicht-Wechselfenster nicht so wirklich. Es ist 2-3cm zu groß. Scheint aber kein Einzelfall zu sein. Habe das jetzt schon vermehrt gehört und auch bei meinem Händler hatte es bei einem zweiten zelt nicht gepasst.

Aber für den super Preis von 100 Euro würde ich es mir jederzeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## Carp_Hunter14 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen JRC Contact 2Man Bivy*

Klasse Zelt,kann ich nur empfehlen! #6

Das einzige Problem ist das Kondeswasser am Morgen,aber das geht nach gutem Durchlüften weg.
Wunderbar wasserdicht(Ich saß 1 Tag + 1 Nacht im Dauerregen) ist es auch.
2 Mann mit Liegen passen gerade so rein,aber das geht,wenn man das restliche Zeug gut verstaut.

Werde es mir erneut eins kaufen,da das Zelt aus meine mKeller geklaut wurde #q

Kannst du mal bitte den Link geben,wo das 2 Man nur so viel kostet?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Rxbinhx (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen JRC Contact 2Man Bivy*

Habe das Zelt bei M&R gekauft - findest auch sofort bei Google.
Allerdings hatte ich es vor einigen Monaten zum Messepreis dort gekauft. Diese galten aber nur fuer die Dauer der Karpfenmesse in Speyer. 
Aktuell kostet es dort wieder 169 Euro.
Also auch kein Schnäppchen mehr.

Gruß Robin


----------

